# Inteview complete! Ranked 55. Now what? (332)



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

You live in a non-union town.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

You should expect at least a year or so,perhaps less since work is picking up.The list is,however, a "dynamic" list.That is,if a better qualified candidate applies in the next quarter,he/she could pass you.My youngest son,now a 1st year apprentice,scored a 90 when he applied,only had a 6 month wait.The economy is in a state of flux, so keep your current job and keep up your hope.Congratulations.


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

miller_elex said:


> You live in a non-union town.


No he doesn't. 332 generally holds 45%-50% of the market share with almost all large projects going to union contractors

You may get in this year, but likely it will be next year. we have a lot of work coming up, but your future depends on how many apprentices the jatc pulls in this year


----------



## surfbh (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey Russian, I'll be done with my apprenticeship in May except I only have 6,000 hrs. Are you guys working all your apprentices? We have half of ours out with no real hope in sight. Just maybes here in Vegas. I was wondering because I'll be looking to travel when I'm done with school in May. In 09 we had hundreds of traveling apprentices and hundreds of unindentured working. Times have changed to say the least. Also, what's the word on the stadium? Thanks in advance!


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

We have about 8 apprentices out right now, it fluctuates up and down. This summer should see all working. Our book 1 was doing very well in the winter but one of Cupertino's big data centers is winding down so the books have jumped quite a bit. You may have luck here on book 2 this summer as it seems we have a lot of guys not taking calls...
The stadium is, a, well I'm not sure. According to the 49ers its happening, but the city of Santa clara still has some hiccups.
Congratulations on graduating in may, I'm also finishing this year, cheers!


----------



## electrician530 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info fellas. Hopefully things get busy this year, just have to wait and see I guess.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

RUSSIAN said:


> According to the 49ers its happening, but the city of Santa clara still has some hiccups.


Hiccups?

I'd describe it more as projectile vomiting.


----------



## surfbh (Jun 1, 2008)

RUSSIAN said:


> We have about 8 apprentices out right now, it fluctuates up and down. This summer should see all working. Our book 1 was doing very well in the winter but one of Cupertino's big data centers is winding down so the books have jumped quite a bit. You may have luck here on book 2 this summer as it seems we have a lot of guys not taking calls...
> The stadium is, a, well I'm not sure. According to the 49ers its happening, but the city of Santa clara still has some hiccups.
> Congratulations on graduating in may, I'm also finishing this year, cheers!


Thanks Russian, I just want to be done with school at this point and then get my remaining 2,000 hours to become a JW. Hope that stadium happens for you guys.


----------

